# Enough is enough.



## WriteON (Apr 20, 2020)

I mastered the art of trimming too short.   2 pens with tip protruding. I cannot trim the refill to adjust. Won’t do that. A flat top stone or burr will reduce the plastic slider enough to let the refill fully retract. I used a Dremel. After test fitting clean the twist with q tip. I applied a touch of white lithium. Seems to be working ok.


----------



## magpens (Apr 20, 2020)

This is called MicroSurgery !!!

Glad you were successful ... thanks for posting !

Nice to know about this technique ! . I wonder what's the  max. correction that can be made in this way ... depends on twist mech, I guess.


----------



## WriteON (Apr 20, 2020)

magpens said:


> This is called MicroSurgery !!!
> 
> Glad you were successful ... thanks for posting !
> 
> Nice to know about this technique ! . I wonder what's the  max. correction that can be made in this way ... depends on twist mech, I guess.


If i can get a few of these twists I will bisect one.


----------



## Mortalis (Apr 20, 2020)

I had a similar experience this weekend but I know I didnt over trim the barrel. I noticed that when I had the transmission extended, the end that contacts the refill was extended about 3/16" beyond the end of the transmission case. I carefully took the end down on my disc sander until it was just even with the transmission case. Works like a dream now.


----------



## WriteON (Aug 9, 2021)

Better yet… I use a sharp drill bit. A few hand turns and done.


----------

